# Dubai



## yousaf22 (Apr 22, 2016)

Give 5 reasons to love Dubai & 5 reasons to hate Dubai please no abuse and fair post.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't you know being negative can land you in trouble?!


----------



## yousaf22 (Apr 22, 2016)

*No*

no i just want to know what people think around the world, people do have their own opinions.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

pro:
1. weather
2. no tax
3. internationality, mix of cultures
4. business-friendly economy
5. speed of business

con:
1. (sometimes) absurd bureaucracy ("signature does not match", "you need to use company stamp" "regulation xyz has changed [but we did not tell you], so you have to do yxz" etc)
2. The amount of unintelligent people who just don't think seems to be higher here than in other parts of the world.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Pro
1. Weather
2. Low tax
3. Lots to do
4. Easy access to the rest of the world
5. Safe as far as crime


Con
1. Weather
2. Idiot drivers
3. It sucks living in a high rise that catches on fire due to lax building codes 
4. The cost of beer
5. Bureaucracy


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Perhaps better phrasing '5 things that can improve' 

Honestly I wouldn't even risk it


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Pro
1. Weather
2. Low tax
3. nice shopping 
4. Cheap flights to interesting places
5. Low crime


Respectful and constructive suggestions. 
1. Walkability - sidewalks should not be blocked for construction, roadsigns when possible 
2. Bureaucracy can be reduced - try Lean / 6 sigma 
3. Customer service training for internet , phone , utility services. 
4. Stop construction on weekends - there are enough apartments so they don't have to rush 
5. More focus on being the best , not the biggest or most expensive


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Positives:-

1. It's only 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi
2. It's only 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi 
3. It's only 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi 
4. It's only 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi
5. It's only 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi

Negatives:-

1. It's still 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi
2. It's still 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi 
3. It's still 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi 
4. It's still 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi
5. It's still 60 minutes to Abu Dhabi

The Rascal, helpful as ever.


----------



## BillH (Apr 24, 2016)

Pro
1. Weather for 6 months of the year.
2. Customer service can be great.
3. Cheap fuel and 2nd hand cars.
4. Tax.
5. Stuff gets built, things get done.


Con
1. Weather for 6 months of the year.
2. Customer service can be terrible.
3. All animals are equal but some are more equal than others. Your quality of life depends on where you are in the pecking order of society.
4. Conspicuous ostentatiousness. Big and expensive = better.
5. Big brother is watching you.


----------



## yousaf22 (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re*



ttdubai said:


> pro:
> 1. weather
> 2. no tax
> 3. internationality, mix of cultures
> ...


Well weather is good but not for south Asian people its my personal perception


----------



## yousaf22 (Apr 22, 2016)

BillH said:


> Pro
> 1. Weather for 6 months of the year.
> 2. Customer service can be great.
> 3. Cheap fuel and 2nd hand cars.
> ...


Hahaha i like the last one "5. Big brother is watching you."


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

yousaf22 said:


> Hahaha i like the last one "5. Big brother is watching you."


We are..... LOL


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Con: Having to deal with nonsensical people (and forum posts)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Pro
1. Weather
2. No UK tax
3. The desert
4. Lots of good restaurants
5. The mountains nearby


Con
1. My ex-landlord
2. My ex-landlords POA
3. My ex-landlord being allowed to breathe 
4. My ex-landlords POA not being thrown out of the country
5. Basically, everything about my ex-landlord and his **ing, ch***ing, st***ing ways which make it impossible to leave the country easily.

And I've put the *'s in there myself so no text moderation required.

And in fairness, the agent for the next tenants has been brilliant.


----------

